
Your chances of dying - todd8
http://www.besthealthdegrees.com/health-risks/
======
todd8
I find the switching between units makes comparison of risks here confusing.
For example, 1 in 2.2 million _participants_ for Snowboarding, 1 in 1750
_annually_ for Mountain Climbing, and 100 deaths in 1 million _exposure days_
for Mountaineering in Mt. Mckinley National Park.

~~~
linkregister
I also found this unit switching to make it difficult to make comparisons,
even when regarding similar groups. The author could have converted units
while staying true to the source materials.

